# Goat (or sheep) Milker in Maryland



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm selling my goat milker. I bought it used last year, and it just isn't worth it for me to use it when I can milk faster by hand, since I only have a few goats. It comes with all the lines, claw, and a bucket (3 gal, I believe). Could work for sheep too, but I'm not sure if you'd need different inflations. 

$450 obo. Pick up only, as it is way too big and heavy to ship. Please let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Brand?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Dayton motor, Waikato vacuum pump, Sentinel vacuum controller, Interpuls pulsator, and I'm not sure what brand the bucket and claw assembly are. 

Here are some pics.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Still available!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Price reduction!!! Only $350!!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Still available! Save time on milking!


----------

